# Eclipse: Oracle JDBC Treiber einbinden in die IDE, Classpath



## Pfanni (29. Apr 2005)

Hi,

ich habe ein großes Problem bei der Einbindung des JDBC Treibers von Oracle in Eclipse (Windows XP & Eclipse 3.0).

Der Treiber liegt mir als zip-Datei vor und da sind dann die Ordner "META-INF" sowie "oracle"(mit allen Unterordner und Klassen) drinnen.

Wie kann ich nun Eclipse dazu bringen diese zip Datei einzubinden?

im Code habe ich dann so ne Stelle hier:
DriverManager.registerDriver( new oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver());

aber dazu brauche ich ja erst mal einen richtig eingebunden Treiber oder zumindest einen vernünftigen Import. Dann könnte man den Pfad oben auch kürzen.
Hat das was mit Classpath, PATH Variable von Windows zu tun? Eine genaue Beschreibung zur Lösung des Einbindeproblems wäre super nett. Irgendwie komme ich da leider nicht alleine weiter.

Danke für jeden Tipp.

Gruß
Pfanni


----------



## Roar (29. Apr 2005)

project->properties->java build path->libraries->add (external) jar


----------



## Pfanni (29. Apr 2005)

Vielen Dank für diesen klasse Tipp. Funktioniert nun wunderbar.

Gruß
Pfanni


----------

